# LP&W Update 8...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The ballast crew hard at work.. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/mhIt22dREH...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeeep,"the crew is working" good thing i placed myself in a "half circle" for the photoshoot!!! 

manfred diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a good morning outing Manfred. Thanks again.


----------

